# HYATT LAKE TAHOE   NEW BBQ Questions



## Carmel85 (Sep 14, 2008)

I attended the Hyatt HOA Board meeting in Lake Tahoe and the board has a big decision to make very soon where to put some NEW BBQ Grills.

Options: 3 to 4 NEW gas grills

1. Expand the area where they are at now (between club house and building #4) but not to disturb owners and guest of building #4.  (most cost effective way)


2. In back of the fire pit which is now in the pool area.  This would require taking out the new stone wall and all the grass area behind the new fire pit.  This option would be a lot more work but it would be in a common area and would need key access same as pool access.


 PLEASE I urge ALL Hyatt owners and guess that have stayed up at the Hyatt Tahoe to comment on this subject because I know many of the Hyatt Tahoe board look at this Tug site.  *Now we as owners can be heard so start speaking*.


----------



## Kal (Sep 14, 2008)

I've seen a similar same upgrade managed at other Hyatt properties and the nice thing about it is funding.  There Hyatt didn't see this improvement as a "capital item" calling for BOD approval, but rather as an operation decision which could easily be quickly funded.

Here it wouldn't seem to be something where Hyatt would have issues with a "go-ahead" decision.

My advice would be to pay particular attention to placement of the units with regard to prevailing winds and smoke.  It would not be good to have smoke from the grill wafting into a veranda, much less a living space.  Moreover, I have seen situations where people sitting by the pool did not appreciate the smell of grilling burgers while they enjoyed the ambiance.  People usually don't have issues with a nice burger, but there is a time and place.  So again placement is key.


----------



## cookinmamma (Sep 14, 2008)

IMO, as a new owner a Building 4 unit right next to the clubhouse and bbq area, we loved having the grills so close to us and used them about 3-4 times for dinner.  Very convenient, and tho I could hear that people were grilling, it was not loud or disturbing in any way.  However, if the grill area (which is a very small area in front of the clubhouse - -see photo) is to be expanded to accommodate more BBQs, then I would be somewhat concerned that it could result in more people & less privacy for my and other Bldg 4 units, and possibly more smoke.  

I think Hyatt needs to consider the impact of placement of the new grills on the nearest units.  If the firepit/pool area is being considered, how close would the grills be to that nearest building (3?) versus an expanded grill area to building 4?  Also, what sort of privacy screen (trees etc.) currently exists or would be warranted for the units closest to the proposed BBQ addition?  If the current area is expanded, could the add'tl grills be installed around the corner from the existing grills, toward the common area rather than the walkway?

Here's a photo of the BBQ area.  In the foreground is a stepping stone that leads a short distance to the Bldg 4 units:






Thanks for the heads up.  I will have to send a comment to the Resort as well (I think they sent me a survey that I have yet to fill out).


----------



## Carmel85 (Sep 17, 2008)

I think Hyatt needs to consider the impact of placement of the new grills on the nearest units. If the firepit/pool area is being considered, how close would the grills be to that nearest building (3?) versus an expanded grill area to building 4? Also, what sort of privacy screen (trees etc.) currently exists or would be warranted for the units closest to the proposed BBQ addition? If the current area is expanded, could the add'tl grills be installed around the corner from the existing grills, toward the common area rather than the walkway?

I hear the possible placement of the BBQ in the firepit area would require taking out the entire grass area inside the fenced pool area.

Please explain around the corner toward the common are?   Where the table is now?  Im lost?


Would really like more comments on the BBQ pits PLEASE?


----------



## calgal (Sep 18, 2008)

I am against placement within the pool area. To have to get out a security key card while carrying cooking equipment and a plateful of steaks would be inconvenient, at the very least. Why do all 3/4 grills need to be centralized? I would favor replacing the current two with the new gas grills and placing one or two grills somewhere up near building one or two.


----------



## Denise L (Sep 18, 2008)

I agree. I think that having bbqs in the pool area would be inconvenient and unnecessary. I like the current location, and gas grills would be great!  If they place the other two at another location near other buildings, that would be fine. 

We'll be back there in February, can't wait!


----------



## wilma (Sep 19, 2008)

I agree with CalGal, no BBQs at the pool. How about 2 at the current location and 2 near bldgs 1&2. I am glad they are finally getting gas BBQs, the charcoal/reservation system did not work!


----------



## Carmel85 (Sep 19, 2008)

Keep this post alive and keep posting your info because this new board is reading our posts.

I would like there to still be a reservations system to get a BBQ. With 3 or 4 BBQ at least there is more space.

I know everybody is asking put a BBQ by building #1 and 2 but I cant see where to put it could you all PLEASE give a specific location for this.   Do you mean between building #1 (side) and the front office (back/side)?  If the BBQ were to be put in by building #1 or 2 they could ONLY be used in the late Spring/Summer and Early fall NOT in the winter when it has snow on the  ground.

Where the BBQ now are at that area can be open ALL seasons!


KEEP putting up IDEAS because we not can be heard up there at the Hyatt tahoe and if you have any other concerns or thing post them because again this new HYATT HOA BOARD are reading this post and TUG and Yahoo. 

I love Hyatt Tahoe and I can wait to return.


----------



## wilma (Sep 19, 2008)

Carmel85 said:


> I would like there to still be a reservations system to get a BBQ. With 3 or 4 BBQ at least there is more space.



The problem with the reservation system is that many people, especially those that trade in, don't know about it. Even though it's posted near the bbqs and in the room, we have often gone down to our reserved time to find people happily using the grills. By the time they're done and we get on, the next group shows up. We nicely inform people about the reservation system hoping that they will turn over the grills but no luck.


----------



## wilma (Sep 19, 2008)

Carmel85 said:


> .
> I know everybody is asking put a BBQ by building #1 and 2 but I cant see where to put it could you all PLEASE give a specific location for this.   Do you mean between building #1 (side) and the front office (back/side)?  If the BBQ were to be put in by building #1 or 2 they could ONLY be used in the late Spring/Summer and Early fall NOT in the winter when it has snow on the  ground.



I've never stayed in bldg 1 or 2, was just trying to be fair and have some bbqs up there. So there is absolutely no open space near those buildings where you could place a bbq for year-round use?


----------



## Carmel85 (Sep 22, 2008)

I like th idea of BBQ by building #1 and 2 but where? The only place I can see they can eve be considered is between building #1 and the back area of the front office, because the back of building #1 and #2 drops off very quickly

Maybe the NEW HOA BOARD would consider putting 3 new gas BBQ pit right where they are now but about 3-5 feet farther away from the current location/building but they can not interfere with the units in building #4. Also some new landscaping.

WOW this is a tough call but the old HOA Board has a HUGE budget 50k for this which seems really really crazy.

 Please other owners and guests come up with a solution for this BBQ area more comments PLEASE.


----------



## Carmel85 (Sep 26, 2008)

bump   bump


----------



## calgal (Sep 28, 2008)

OK, how about the area to the right of  the office (as you are walking into the office)? Nice and flat, good access from the driveway. Probably room for a table or bench there.


----------



## Carmel85 (Oct 13, 2008)

How do we owners feel about portable BBQ on wheels (propane)?

I personally think it is a good ideal if we had 2 portable and 2 fixed or 4 portable and not fixed or 4 fixed and no portable.

What are your thoughts and feelings? The previous HOA board has approvaed a budget of 50K for BBQ.


----------



## jmama (Oct 14, 2008)

*BBQ location*

Its probably already been decided...I don't read too often.  But, if not...

I would love to see some new BBQ placed between building 1 & 2.  In order to make this happen, I would envision a walking trail starting between the buildings that lead to BBQ area behind the buildings.  

And, I would love this trail to continue between building 6 & building 2.  Then, us lowly owners in building 1 could walk a nature trail to the clubhouse instead of having to walk through the parking lot.

And, as also a building 3 owner, I would NOT be too thrilled with all of the BBQ centralized out my back window.  Nor, do I like taking out the pretty wall and grassy area by the pool.


----------



## Carmel85 (Oct 15, 2008)

jmama said:


> Its probably already been decided...I don't read too often.  But, if not...
> 
> I would love to see some new BBQ placed between building 1 & 2.  In order to make this happen, I would envision a walking trail starting between the buildings that lead to BBQ area behind the buildings.
> 
> ...



HI Jmama,

Nothing has been voted on in regards to the BBQ because I just talked with Steve Dallas a Hoa Board member in Lake Tahoe.

I do not see how you could put anything behind building 1 and 2 it is too steep back there.

There is a nice trail (paved) that is between building 5/6 and 1/2  along the road way.  No dirt path because there is a hue water way between the buildings.

No BBQ by the pool area that is off the table.


What do you feel about portable BBQ on wheels-propane.  You could have a specific place for  1 bbq for building 1/2 and 1bbq for building  5/6 and 2 bbq where they are now by the club house?

Again please through out suggestions on this board because I know at least a few HOA BOARD members in tahoe read this Tug Board.


----------



## oinksx3 (Nov 4, 2008)

*No Portable Barbeques*

My understanding is that the existing bbq area will be expanded due to the high costs of extending gas lines to other areas.  There was also some permit question.


----------



## jmama (Dec 1, 2008)

*BBQ location*

Too bad it is too steep between/behind Bldg 1 & 2 for the BBQs.  I'll have to trust our board 'cause I'm too far away to go walk around.

I'll have to look for that trail you mentioned.  Thanks.


----------



## Carmel85 (Dec 2, 2008)

HIGH SIERRA OWNERS ASSOCIATION, INC.
SPECIAL BOARD OF DIRECTORS MEETING

Tuesday § *December 9, 2008* § 10:00 a.m. PST 
989 Incline Way § Incline Village, Nevada 

*Discuss/Review BBQ Area*


----------

